# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  esquejes de clavel

## angel01

estoy interesado en comprar esquejes de clavel, por favor si alguien me podria indicar el lugar adecuado donde comprar o comunicarse con el correo montalvo900@hotmail.comTemas similares: Primer productor en arraigar esquejes bajo LEDs NECESITO ESTACAS O ESQUEJES DE LAUREL (Laurus nobilis) Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para esquejes enraizados de Colombia Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para esquejes enraizados de Sudáfrica Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de esquejes de dracaena de China

----------

